# My big one



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry about the title. Did not know my post( HIgh or Low) was still around. Used Low the whole time, did not smell anything (belt) answer is use low and take your time like your mother would say! 10-12 inches plowed but I cut it in half.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice quad, I always use high with my quad to plow. I have never had an issue. I feel it plows better in high.


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice... We got some internet conflict going on! lol


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

They really do work well, don't they? I think your 800 would push 18 inches at whatever speed you want. I plowed today, up to 30 mph on a 660 in high gear, no problem.... that I know about. I did spin out when the blade caught a hard snowbank on a curve. Backing out, and uphill, the Grizzly struggled a bit and there was a howl. It stopped when I broke free so I'm just going to pretend it didn't happen. It might have been the push tubes scraping rock, since the plow was over the road edge. If I hear it again I'll have it looked at.

Anyway, you'll encounter all kinds of conditions, get a feel for how your 800 handles each one of them and adjust plowing style as necessary. You can't go wrong going slow.


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;952225 said:


> Nice quad, I always use high with my quad to plow. I have never had an issue. I feel it plows better in high.


that is because arctic cat has one of the best clutch setups ( yamaha is just about the same )  i always plow in high


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

leroyh;952691 said:


> that is because arctic cat has one of the best clutch setups ( yamaha is just about the same )  i always plow in high


yep in which we can conclude arctic cat is the best  haha j/k ya I dont think I ever used low on my quad. even pulling the boat I use high and dont have an issue.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

using low in my 05 honda 500 rubicon is a must


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

why is that????


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

it won't push or pull worth a dam in high, even to push start my buddys 360 winged sprint car it has to be in low.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

is it fully warmed up????????? does it seem like it's slipping


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

OP: is that sportsman a 500?
Just ignore me: its a 800


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Alpha Property;952960 said:


> it won't push or pull worth a dam in high, even to push start my buddys 360 winged sprint car it has to be in low.


that's a honda for ya, last in technology and under powered


----------



## fsstnotch (Jan 10, 2010)

I also plow with an 800 sportsman. I have 30" tires on mine so Low is an absolute must for plowing. But i can plow anything I want, and I don't get stuck ever. I have a 650H1 also, but it is used for trails and mud only, also has 30's. I have been tossing the idea around about getting tracks for the 800, I do alot of winter riding and they'd be awesome, but I think I'm going to buy a plow for the truck instead. The area I plow takes a long time with a wheeler, if we get a foot before I plow. Where it would take 20 minutes with a truck, it takes 90 with the wheeler.

I've plowed with an 08 sportsman 500 and now an 08 800 and they both will burn the belt in high pushing heavy snow. But then Polaris recommends only high above 10mph.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

chris_morrison;953764 said:


> that's a honda for ya, last in technology and under powered


The honda also has big ITP mud lite radials and ITP rims and its got a 3 inch lift....and a 5ft blade


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Alpha, you need a new wear bar on that thing.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

always plow in low. just because you "can" plow in high doesn't mean your cvt will like it. my king does over thirty m.p.h in low and adds a little torque to the push.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Alpha Property;952960 said:


> it won't push or pull worth a dam in high, even to push start my buddys 360 winged sprint car it has to be in low.


A little off topic, but you wouldn't happen to know Glen Styres would ya


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

chris_morrison;953764 said:


> that's a honda for ya, last in technology and under powered


BS....I had an old 125 Honda Fourtrax & that ****** would push a 2,900 lb latemodel race car no problem


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

TommyMac;955221 said:


> BS....I had an old 125 Honda Fourtrax & that ****** would push a 2,900 lb latemodel race car no problem


I agree totally but Kiss is a friggan idiot lol!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

TommyMac;955207 said:


> A little off topic, but you wouldn't happen to know Glen Styres would ya


I do indeed know him, he wouldn't know me but i've spoken with him a few times. He ownes Oshweeken Speedway and now the Rochester American's Hockey team. I have a few friends that race on his track and i'm up there atleast once a month all summer


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Alpha Property;957585 said:


> I do indeed know him, he wouldn't know me but i've spoken with him a few times. He ownes Oshweeken Speedway and now the Rochester American's Hockey team. I have a few friends that race on his track and i'm up there atleast once a month all summer


I met him down @ the Eastbay 360 Winternationals a couple years ago, nice guy he gave me a Oshweken Speedway shirt for free.....And told me to come up & run his track, kinda long haul....I ran a 600cc Micro-Sprint @ Eastbay & that was fun , thats how I met Glen


----------

